# Sherwin Williams Duration



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

I used Sherwin Williams Duration for the first time last week.
Surface was drywall and primed with white Zinsser Bulls Eye 1-2-3 Primer.

Color (1) was a light purple (white base) and color (2) was dark purple (deep base). Both colors needed (2) coats for covarage and I found this product to go on smooth with little roller stipple when it dried, (and I used a 1/2 nap).

The problem I had was, the deep base purple needed to be strained. It had all kinds of lumps and junk in the paint. 

Sorry Sherwin Williams fans, I would expect more from a paint with such a high price tag.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

MuraCoat said:


> I used Sherwin Williams Duration for the first time last week.
> Surface was drywall and primed with white Zinsser Bulls Eye 1-2-3 Primer.
> 
> Color (1) was a light purple (white base) and color (2) was dark purple (deep base). Both colors needed (2) coats for covarage and I found this product to go on smooth with little roller stipple when it dried, (and I used a 1/2 nap).
> ...


I have only used Duration a couple of times and found it to be lumpy as well, i'm not sure if it's the paint its self or if it has just been sitting for a very very long time. We strain all our paints now anyways no matter what it is SW or BM.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

MuraCoat said:


> I used Sherwin Williams Duration for the first time last week.
> Surface was drywall and primed with white Zinsser Bulls Eye 1-2-3 Primer.
> 
> Color (1) was a light purple (white base) and color (2) was dark purple (deep base). Both colors needed (2) coats for covarage and I found this product to go on smooth with little roller stipple when it dried, (and I used a 1/2 nap).
> ...


 That seems to be the old song and dance with that paint lately.Not surprised.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

mudbone said:


> That seems to be the old song and dance with that paint lately.Not surprised.


Careful there mudbone. You are liable to upset the sw followers. Though it's true the sw has gone down in quality.


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

mudbone said:


> That seems to be the old song and dance with that paint lately.Not surprised.


Yea, I found a chunk in it that looked like a quarter sized piece of dried latex...

And what is up with the plastic can and lid? Closing the can up after use, had me worried that if it fell over in my truck, it may bust open. Nothing worse then having 3/4 a gallon of paint dripping out of your back door while going down the highway.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

MuraCoat said:


> Yea, I found a chunk in it that looked like a quarter sized piece of dried latex...
> 
> And what is up with the plastic can and lid? Closing the can up after use, had me worried that if it fell over in my truck, it may bust open. Nothing worse then having 3/4 a gallon of paint dripping out of your back door while going down the highway.


I can't stand those plastic lids, I work out of the can some times and the paint build up on the lip makes it darn near impossible to close it tight, I have had a can fall over and blow the lid off while driving becasue I toss my drop cloths in the back of the van the absorbed it but pretty much ruined the drop. Plus opening them it seem like they will either break apart or they just destort and not crack open.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I can't stand those plastic lids, I work out of the can some times and the paint build up on the lip makes it darn near impossible to close it tight, I have had a can fall over and blow the lid off while driving becasue I toss my drop cloths in the back of the van the absorbed it but pretty much ruined the drop. Plus opening them it seem like they will either break apart or they just destort and not crack open.


Those plastic lids blow. PPG had a paint with a plastic lid awhile ago. They would hand out metal lids because of so many issues.


----------



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

I use SW daily & need to strain any & all 5s for interior. Gallons not so much.


----------



## DK Remodeling (Mar 22, 2013)

Scannell Painting said:


> I use SW daily & need to strain any & all 5s for interior. Gallons not so much.


That's unBEHRable !


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Eh, I use paint from at least 3, maybe 4 companies. I strain all of them. I bet a few years back the companies saved a few bucks per 100 gallons and stopped any straining that they may have done in the past. Just passing along the savings(chunks).:jester:


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

MuraCoat said:


> I used Sherwin Williams Duration for the first time last week.
> Surface was drywall and primed with white Zinsser Bulls Eye 1-2-3 Primer.
> 
> Color (1) was a light purple (white base) and color (2) was dark purple (deep base). Both colors needed (2) coats for covarage and I found this product to go on smooth with little roller stipple when it dried, (and I used a 1/2 nap).
> ...


Here is the deal you have a problem with said paint chunks in it. you need to take it back to the store you bought it from and have them fix it. I am sure it is easier to have a gripe session then it is to take it back and have the problem solved. Might have been a bad batch. The store manager would have loved to know so they could take care of the problem.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Northwest_painter said:


> Here is the deal you have a problem with said paint chunks in it. you need to take it back to the store you bought it from and have them fix it. I am sure it is easier to have a gripe session then it is to take it back and have the problem solved. Might have been a bad batch. The store manager would have loved to know so they could take care of the problem.


 I have done that!Your right on saying the store manager will take care of it after 1st laughing about it to your face and then selling you some strainers and store cost. I couldnt afford to keep stopping what i'm doing and having to take back every gallon so I just go elsewhere now.*Problem Solved!:yes:*


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Duration needs a vacation!


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Northwest_painter said:


> Here is the deal you have a problem with said paint chunks in it. you need to take it back to the store you bought it from and have them *fix it.* I am sure it is easier to have a gripe session then it is to take it back and have the problem solved. Might have been a bad batch. The store manager would have loved to know so they could take care of the problem.


So, I go back to the store, on a (1) man day job, drive 20 mins there, wait in line for 10min for them to mix up 2 new cans of paint, then I drive 20 mins back to the job, use up a gallon of gas in the process - now how do the SW reps know that this new batch of paint doesn't contain the same BS issues? Why would I want to take that risk of getting another batch of chunks? Isn't it easier and less time consuming to just strain the paint?

BTW - what is an hour of your time and a gallon of gas worth?


----------



## sully9er (Jan 24, 2011)

Issue I'm having with both Duration and Emerald is the cut lines flashing on a low sheen paint. Doing walls at a time and sometimes it takes 3 cuts 2 rolls just to get the lines gone.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Northwest_painter said:


> Here is the deal you have a problem with said paint chunks in it. you need to take it back to the store you bought it from and have them fix it. I am sure it is easier to have a gripe session then it is to take it back and have the problem solved. Might have been a bad batch. The store manager would have loved to know so they could take care of the problem.


Unfortunately there is only 1 SW around here nad it takes 15 minutes or longer to get there, wait in line, then drive back 1 hour gone, like MuraCoat it's simply not worth it.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Glad we settled the promar threads and I'm really excited to see where this one is headed.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Last time I used duration interior was around 10 yrs ago. 

It was an ok paint. I didn't like it as much as a comparable line from some other manufacturers.

I'm sorry about the hassle. 

I hope it works out in the end.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Northwest_painter said:


> Here is the deal you have a problem with said paint chunks in it. you need to take it back to the store you bought it from and have them fix it. I am sure it is easier to have a gripe session then it is to take it back and have the problem solved. Might have been a bad batch. The store manager would have loved to know so they could take care of the problem.


The store manager would have loved to know so they could take care of the problem​ I vote this for quote of the year :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

sully9er said:


> Issue I'm having with both Duration and Emerald is the cut lines flashing on a low sheen paint. Doing walls at a time and sometimes it takes 3 cuts 2 rolls just to get the lines gone.


Try putting more paint on. I use emarald, and duration. Always looks awesome if you put enough on


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Repaint Florida said:


> The store manager would have loved to know so they could take care of the problem​
> I vote this for quote of the year :laughing::laughing::laughing:



Quote of the year canidates need it's own thread. So far this one has it.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> Quote of the year canidates need it's own thread. So far this one has it.


well I guess for you that "loves small jobs over big ones" Your SW store manager might not give you the best costomer service. Or you just have paint stores in your area that just don't give a flying fig newton for quality or coustomer service.


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Northwest_painter said:


> well I guess for you that "loves small jobs over big ones" Your SW store manager might not give you the best *costomer service*. Or you just have paint stores in your area that just don't give a flying fig newton for quality or *coustomer service*.


I don't know what kind of business you are running, but most businesses deal with customers, not coustomers...


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I've noticed the same problem with various mfgs. The only answer that I ever got that made any logical sense at all was that if the paint sets on the shelf for a length of time that any paint on the underside of the lid will take a set. When it is mixed or shaken, it falls off into the paint.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Northwest_painter said:


> well I guess for you that "loves small jobs over big ones"


I guess the 23,500, 15,000+ and the other 8,000+ sqft homes we have done are small jobs , We take what ever comes our way as most pros do. We do not pass up big jobs unless we can not fit it into our schedule. Maybe I should run from the other big projects comming up we have already booked because they are not small jobs :blink:. And just for your info a bunch of small jobs can pay more than some big jobs. If we paint 10 2,500 fqft houses a summer we make more than a house that is 15,000 sqft.


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hmm, we r trying Superpaint for the first time this week to compare to Regal. I don't mind straining paint, but if it flashes then it can stay on the shelf with Ben.

I've found that straining is just required since every mfg went to low or zero voc. it seems like those products will get more chunks or skin on lids, especially in the summer when it's hot in the delivery trucks.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Strain your paint on interiors every time. Its a good idea no matter what. Nobody likes rolling out a giant 16'+ wall only to have a booger 2/3 they way up. Strain your paint and fix the issue before its an issue. 

Exteriors are more forgiving. Boogers don't matter so much or rough substrates. They will however ruin your day spraying. Strain before you spray too. That screen at the bottom of the suction tube is NOT a filter or a strainer. Use an actual strainer and save a headache, for yourself or the guy that's going to answer your question/problem when you post it here


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

I am surprised so many need to strain there paint. I have only had this problem with older 5 gallon buckets - never with a new single gallon - which is what I use mostly. Then again, I don't use much SW. Too bad they market duration as such a great product, eh


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Red Truck said:


> I am surprised so many need to strain there paint. I have only had this problem with older 5 gallon buckets - never with a new single gallon - which is what I use mostly. Then again, I don't use much SW. Too bad they market duration as such a great product, eh


Funny, most of the junk I've run into in paint came from mfgs other than SW.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Red Truck said:


> I am surprised so many need to strain there paint. I have only had this problem with older 5 gallon buckets - never with a new single gallon - which is what I use mostly. Then again, I don't use much SW. Too bad they market duration as such a great product, eh


You should strain everyone's paint...its not brand specific.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I strain everything. Sprayers like strained paint. No single company has been worse in terms of chunks. They all have them, some lines within different companies are worse than others.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Personally, we should not need to strain paint, but gennex stuff is worse for needing it, especially if it has been on the shelf for a while.


----------



## AMD4EVER (Apr 1, 2013)

I have yet to open any gallon of Duration and not found any lumps, but to be fair I've only used it a handful of times.


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

For what Duration costs it should come with a built in strainer on the can.


----------



## AMD4EVER (Apr 1, 2013)

I strain my paint every morning, some call it a touch ODD, I call it not having to stop and fix an error that could have been avoided. It only take about 2 min to strain a gallon of paint, why not do it every time?


----------



## jimmyoverspray (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't know about you guys but lately opulence and pro400 has been a real PIA here in Canada. Looks like we need to send these big shots a message.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

The dried junk comes from the top of the can. When you tint and reshake it pulls all that stuff off. Those products mentioned are all low-voc paints. Low-voc paints do not have the extenders and surfactants that the old skool paints had. This is a negative to these types of paints, but like others said, just strain your paint!! Your a painter for god's sake. Only a HO would complain about this type of stuff.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Exactly Mike, this is a pro painter forum right? Why are we even discussing straining paint? Sure, types of strainers and methods, OK fine....but the actual fact of should I strain my paint? You guys claim to be pros, people are hiring you and paying money for a service expecting professional results. Give it to them...


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

NCPaint1 said:


> Exactly Mike, this is a pro painter forum right? Why are we even discussing straining paint? Sure, types of strainers and methods, OK fine....but the actual fact of should I strain my paint? You guys claim to be pros, people are hiring you and paying money for a service expecting professional results. Give it to them...


 The only problem I have with your theory is, When I am spending 50 dollars per gallon For a can of paint, I expected it to be pure. Now on the other hand, if I pull some paint out of the truck, that's been sitting for 6 months, I would absolutely expect to strain the paint.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

MuraCoat said:


> The only problem I have with your theory is, When I am spending 50 dollars per gallon For a can of paint, I expected it to be pure. Now on the other hand, if I pull some paint out of the truck, that's been sitting for 6 months, I would absolutely expect to strain the paint.


Cans are not completely full when new. They are short filled (minus other components too ) to allow for colorants and deep colors. That leaves air in the can, which can dry out any material on the lid. They can have bits fall in the paint when its shaken. Its easier and a good habit to just to strain every time.

Regardless of what a gallon costs, it should be strained.

I just bought new shoes...did you know that I had to actually tie them? They weren't pre tied for me and they were over $100

I bought a vacuum too. Can you believe I have to dump the collected dirt out of it? I mean what a POS it wasn't a cheap vacuum either!

^^^^^
Ridiculous? Yeah but thats my point. Do the manufacturers need to put "product should be strained prior to use" on a label? Maybe...I mean coffee cups are labeled "caution hot".....


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

It would be nice if each gallon of paint came with a free strainer attached to the lid.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

If I owned a paint store, I'd do that.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Strain every gallon of paint? I guess I'm a hack because I do not budget time and materials for straining paint and only do so when spraying. Been a few years or so since I used the Duration but that was one of the reasons I quit using it. 

I don't think I've ever really had a problem with the Aura though. I think SW just manufactures too much product and it is drying on the lids. At the price I DO expect to have a product without trash in it. Maybe they should take a hint from the beer manufacturers and put a "Born On' date on the can


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Panty hose work great for straining. They are not as comfortable after use, but you can't have everything.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I cannot say I have ever strained a new can of paint. Very rarely any old ones either. Another damn hack


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

chrisn said:


> I cannot say I have ever strained a new can of paint. Very rarely any old ones either. Another damn hack


Really?? Wow Ben Moore was noted for years to have all kinds of crap I there 5"s. We strain quite often especially when doing trim work want a un flawed finish. Once a can of paint has been opened and either worked out of or poured into a cut bucket all kinds of stuff can get in there. We have case of 5 and 1 gallon strain bags in trailer at all times.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

chrisn said:


> I cannot say I have ever strained a new can of paint. Very rarely any old ones either. Another damn hack


 No strain no gain!


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Steve Richards said:


> It would be nice if each gallon of paint came with a free strainer attached to the lid.


 I have used 100 gallons of behr paint in the past year, at 25 dollars per gallon, and I did not have to strain gallon one! I guess behr paint just moves quicker from the factory to the consumer, therefore not allowing enough shelf time, for paint to dry on the lid. there should be a sell by date on paints, to ensure quality. any painter that accept the fact that they have to strain a gallon of paint, off the shelf, doesn't understand the true meaning of quality paint!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

MuraCoat said:


> I have used 100 gallons of behr paint in the past year, at 25 dollars per gallon, and I did not have to strain gallon one! I guess behr paint just moves quicker from the factory to the consumer, therefore not allowing enough shelf time, for paint to dry on the lid. there should be a sell by date on paints, to ensure quality. any painter that accept the fact that they have to strain a gallon of paint, off the shelf, doesn't understand the true meaning of quality paint!


Is this guy for real?

I wear my seatbelt every time I'm in a car and have never had an accident. Am I stupid for doing that because I've never needed it?


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

NCPaint1 said:


> Is this guy for real?
> 
> I wear my seatbelt every time I'm in a car and have never had an accident. Am I stupid for doing that because I've never needed it?


 And how does that compare to straining paint?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

MuraCoat said:


> And how does that compare to straining paint?


Its a good habit to get into. Should always stir paint as well. If something sits more than a couple hours, its starting to separate even though you can't see it.


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

NCPaint1 said:


> Its a good habit to get into. Should always stir paint as well. If something sits more than a couple hours, its starting to separate even though you can't see it.


 I hear you but, I never see Paint Stores saying "did you get your strainer with the paint"?


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

MuraCoat said:


> I hear you but, I never see Paint Stores saying "did you get your strainer with the paint"?


Well Home Depot does not care once you bought it. As for a real paint store they just figure if your a real painter you know your to do it.


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Northwest_painter said:


> Well Home Depot does not care once you bought it. As for a real paint store they just figure if your a real painter you know your to do it.


 Very rarely do I have to strain paint.


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Northwest_painter said:


> Well Home Depot does not care once you bought it. As for a real paint store they just figure if your a real painter you know your to do it.


 You can keep buying those expensive paints, that need to be strained from Real paint stores, And I'll keep buying those cheap paints, that don't need to be strained, from Home Depot, the people that don't care about you.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

MuraCoat said:


> I have used 100 gallons of behr paint in the past year, at 25 dollars per gallon, and I did not have to strain gallon one! I guess behr paint just moves quicker from the factory to the consumer, therefore not allowing enough shelf time, for paint to dry on the lid. there should be a sell by date on paints, to ensure quality. any painter that accept the fact that they have to strain a gallon of paint, off the shelf, doesn't understand the true meaning of quality paint!


Good point.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

MuraCoat said:


> Very rarely do I have to strain paint.


I'm only 57 been painting all my life. Always strained paint always. Sure thers times when there's no worries just roll away or spray etc. when we want a top finish we make sure we stain and we also cut most paints as well. Look I'm not saying someone who doesn't is a hack or not a real painter. I'm just saying in my 40 plus years of painting that's what we do. I used California ceiling paint, Ben Moore wall and Muralo super finish on trim today , we strained all.


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> I'm only 57 been painting all my life. Always strained paint always. Sure thers times when there's no worries just roll away or spray etc. when we want a top finish we make sure we stain and we also cut most paints as well. Look I'm not saying someone who doesn't is a hack or not a real painter. I'm just saying in my 40 plus years of painting that's what we do. I used California ceiling paint, Ben Moore wall and Muralo super finish on trim today , we strained all.


 I believe in a économie of motion. If it doesn't need to be strained, I rock n roll.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

MuraCoat said:


> I have used 100 gallons of behr paint in the past year, at 25 dollars per gallon, and I did not have to strain gallon one! I guess behr paint just moves quicker from the factory to the consumer, therefore not allowing enough shelf time, for paint to dry on the lid. there should be a sell by date on paints, to ensure quality. any painter that accept the fact that they have to strain a gallon of paint, off the shelf, doesn't understand the true meaning of quality paint!


Another quote from you MuraCoat "Very rarely do I have to strain paint."

So do you or do you not have to strain that high quality :lol: Home Depot paint?


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Another quote from you MuraCoat "Very rarely do I have to strain paint."
> 
> So do you or do you not have to strain that high quality :lol: Home Depot paint?


 If you work out of a 5, every 4 hours you should get a new five gallon can and restrain the paint. paint starts to dry on the side of the bucket and gets knocked into the paint. But I have some tricks up my sleeve, very rarely do I have to strain paint. Sure I may have a little booger here or there, I find it easy just to pick it off the wall. but when it gets to the point where there's three boogers in every roller full, by all means strain that stuff.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't usually strain my paint.

All the pantyhose at home has been ripped up already...


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Never use pantyhose for straining your paints! They create runs!:whistling2:


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

MuraCoat said:


> I have used 100 gallons of behr paint in the past year, at 25 dollars per gallon, and I did not have to strain gallon one! I guess behr paint just moves quicker from the factory to the consumer, therefore not allowing enough shelf time, for paint to dry on the lid. there should be a sell by date on paints, to ensure quality. any painter that accept the fact that they have to strain a gallon of paint, off the shelf, doesn't understand the true meaning of quality paint!


So now it is self-priming, stain-blocking, one-coat, spackles walls, and you will NEVER have to strain? 

100 gallons is not much paint to hang your hat on sir? I will bet you use a stock color like navajo white and paint apartments. Try some colors and you will get "trash", actually the technical word for it, I promise.


----------



## jimmyoverspray (Feb 3, 2012)

MikeCalifornia said:


> The dried junk comes from the top of the can. When you tint and reshake it pulls all that stuff off. Those products mentioned are all low-voc paints. Low-voc paints do not have the extenders and surfactants that the old skool paints had. This is a negative to these types of paints, but like others said, just strain your paint!! Your a painter for god's sake. Only a HO would complain about this type of stuff.


How would you go about selling your client SW speaking highly about SW. You start the job and HO is watching you straining paint before their eyes. Makes me look like I'm ripping them off


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

jimmyoverspray said:


> How would you go about selling your client SW speaking highly about SW. You start the job and HO is watching you straining paint before their eyes. Makes me look like I'm ripping them off


Or it looks like you pay attention to detail.

I bet according to the hypothetical scenario you have described, picking trash from the clients wall as they watch is a better alternative?


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

MikeCalifornia said:


> So now it is self-priming, stain-blocking, one-coat, spackles walls, and you will NEVER have to strain?
> 
> 100 gallons is not much paint to hang your hat on sir? I will bet you use a stock color like navajo white and paint apartments. Try some colors and you will get "trash", actually the technical word for it, I promise.


Incorrect and that is not exactly what I said. You seem to have; *Selective perception* - the process by which individuals perceive what they want to in media messages while ignoring opposing viewpoints. It is a broad term to identify the behavior all people exhibit to tend to "see things" based on their particular frame of reference. It also describes how we categorize and interpret sensory information in a way that favors one category or interpretation over another. In other words selective perception is a form of bias because we interpret information in a way that is congruent with our existing values and beliefs. Psychologists believe this process occurs automatically


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

MuraCoat said:


> Incorrect and that is not exactly what I said. You seem to have; Selective perception - the process by which individuals perceive what they want to in media messages while ignoring opposing viewpoints. It is a broad term to identify the behavior all people exhibit to tend to "see things" based on their particular frame of reference. It also describes how we categorize and interpret sensory information in a way that favors one category or interpretation over another. In other words selective perception is a form of bias because we interpret information in a way that is congruent with our existing values and beliefs. Psychologists believe this process occurs automatically


You just blew my mind...


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

If paint didn't need to be strained, why would paint strainers exist?


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

Gwarel said:


> If paint didn't need to be strained, why would paint strainers exist?


Makes sense to me


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Gwarel said:


> If paint didn't need to be strained, why would paint strainers exist?


Hey, listen man... Ya know those old cans of opened paint in the basement? You know, the ones that have been sitting there for a year or two?  
I think you can figure it out from here... :jester:* ?*


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

MuraCoat said:


> Incorrect and that is not exactly what I said. You seem to have; *Selective perception* - the process by which individuals perceive what they want to in media messages while ignoring opposing viewpoints. It is a broad term to identify the behavior all people exhibit to tend to "see things" based on their particular frame of reference. It also describes how we categorize and interpret sensory information in a way that favors one category or interpretation over another. In other words selective perception is a form of bias because we interpret information in a way that is congruent with our existing values and beliefs. Psychologists believe this process occurs automatically


Hey man... I thought I was on terms and definitions detail this month?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

MuraCoat said:


> Incorrect and that is not exactly what I said. You seem to have; *Selective perception* - the process by which individuals perceive what they want to in media messages while ignoring opposing viewpoints. It is a broad term to identify the behavior all people exhibit to tend to "see things" based on their particular frame of reference. It also describes how we categorize and interpret sensory information in a way that favors one category or interpretation over another. In other words selective perception is a form of bias because we interpret information in a way that is congruent with our existing values and beliefs. Psychologists believe this process occurs automatically


 
All you see are bears:laughing:


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

MuraCoat said:


> Incorrect and that is not exactly what I said. You seem to have; *Selective perception* - the process by which individuals perceive what they want to in media messages while ignoring opposing viewpoints. It is a broad term to identify the behavior all people exhibit to tend to "see things" based on their particular frame of reference. It also describes how we categorize and interpret sensory information in a way that favors one category or interpretation over another. In other words selective perception is a form of bias because we interpret information in a way that is congruent with our existing values and beliefs. Psychologists believe this process occurs automatically


he quoted you word for word! using a 100 gallons in the past year puts you in small potato's braket to most of these people here. so maybe you buy the cheapest you can find so you can have the highest profit margin? for being a small player. :whistling2:


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

NCPaint1 said:


> Exactly Mike, this is a pro painter forum right? Why are we even discussing straining paint? Sure, types of strainers and methods, OK fine....but the actual fact of should I strain my paint? You guys claim to be pros, people are hiring you and paying money for a service expecting professional results. Give it to them...


Sorry to burst your bubble, but according to this article, new paint that needs to be strained, should be returned... Imagine that?

*Article* - Recently purchased paint should not have to be strained, and should be returned if it has any particles or solids that do not dissolve after thorough stirring. You may, however, need to strain cans of paint that you have been stored and cans of paint that you have opened and closed several times. Read More


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

MuraCoat said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but according to this article, new paint that needs to be strained, should be returned... Imagine that?
> 
> 
> http://www.learnhousepainting.com/articles/straining_house_paint.html


What do you suppose requires more time?:

1) Getting to a job, opening paint up, realizing it needs to be strained, and driving from the job site all the way back to the store, returning that paint, having them mix up new paint, and then driving back to the work site

or

2) Straining the paint

Thanks for the public service announcement though:thumbsup:


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

TJ Paint said:


> What do you suppose requires more time?:
> 
> 1) Getting to a job, opening paint up, realizing it needs to be strained, and driving from the job site all the way back to the store, returning that paint, having them mix up new paint, and then driving back to the work site
> 
> ...


What happens when you are an hour from the paint store and you don't have a strainer with you to strain the NEW paint?

I guess we should always carry strainers, just in case we get a *bad batch* of paint (NCPaints is going to love me)? 

But then you can always run to a drug store and by a women's pair of pantyhose. What an embarrassing moment that would be (I assure you, I don't crossdress). haha


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

MuraCoat said:


> _*What happens when you are an hour from the paint store and you don't have a strainer with you *_to strain the NEW paint?
> 
> I guess we should always carry strainers, just in case we get a *bad batch* of paint (NCPaints is going to love me)?
> 
> But then you can always run to a drug store and by a women's pair of pantyhose. What an embarrassing moment that would be (I assure you, I don't crossdress). haha


How could it possibly be a time savor to drive an hour back to the paint store where you purchased vs finding a drugstore or another random paint store near your location to find a strainer?

Really?


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

TJ Paint said:


> How could it possibly be a time savor to drive an hour back to the paint store where you purchased vs finding a drugstore or another random paint store near your location to find a strainer?
> 
> Really?


 I never said I would drive back to the paint store. of course when this is what you do for a living, you want the quickest solution. my point is that is what the article says, that it should be returned. as a professional time is money, so I would be at the drugstore with sunglasses on buying pantyhose. haha


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

MuraCoat said:


> my point is that is *what the article says*, that it should be returned. as a professional time is money, so I would be at the _drugstore with sunglasses on buying pantyhose._ haha


I don't give a crap about what an article says 

Try buying some pantyhose, you may find you enjoy the experience. :yes:


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

TJ Paint said:


> I don't give a crap about what an article says
> 
> Try buying some pantyhose, you may find you enjoy the experience. :yes:


I will by 2 pairs, one for the paint and the other for  never mind. 
Lets just say my legs look good shaved (hahaha).:yes:


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

MuraCoat said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but according to this article, new paint that needs to be strained, should be returned... Imagine that?
> 
> *Article* - Recently purchased paint should not have to be strained, and should be returned if it has any particles or solids that do not dissolve after thorough stirring. You may, however, need to strain cans of paint that you have been stored and cans of paint that you have opened and closed several times. Read More


:blink: You really want us to take you seriously? "Learn House Painting.com" WTF. 

The LearnHousePainting.com Knowledge Base is like a beginner's guide to interior house painting. 

I think you need to go to the DIY section pal. Think of the look the store manager would give you if you tried to return a gallon of paint because it had some bits in it vs. a HO who would not know what a strainer bag is.


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

MikeCalifornia said:


> :blink: You really want us to take you seriously? "Learn House Painting.com" WTF.
> 
> The LearnHousePainting.com Knowledge Base is like a beginner's guide to interior house painting.
> 
> I think you need to go to the DIY section pal. Think of the look the store manager would give you if you tried to return a gallon of paint because it had some bits in it vs. a HO who would not know what a strainer bag is.


 You're missing the point. It doesn't matter whether you're a professional or a homeowner. The fact is, fresh paint should not have to be strained. if the paint industry has you convinced that new paint should be strained, they fooled you.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

MuraCoat said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but according to this article, new paint that needs to be strained, should be returned... Imagine that?
> 
> *Article* - Recently purchased paint should not have to be strained, and should be returned if it has any particles or solids that do not dissolve after thorough stirring. You may, however, need to strain cans of paint that you have been stored and cans of paint that you have opened and closed several times. Read More


OMG learn house painting,com your joking right?:jester: If not please go to the DIY forum because you just showed your ignorance here.


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Northwest_painter said:


> OMG learn house painting,com your joking right?:jester: If not please go to the DIY forum because you just showed your ignorance here.


 Keep doing your best to manipulate the fact, fresh paint should not have to be strained.


----------



## Craftworks (Apr 2, 2013)

I am a big fan of SW , have to give credit that they made a washable flat before others . I like duration but I have seen or noticed the tint some times seems not stable so you have to remix to avoid a tint glob. I feel SW did many things first but others have caught up. I used to like Pro Mar 200 got the job done


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

MuraCoat said:


> You're missing the point. It doesn't matter whether you're a professional or a homeowner. The fact is, fresh paint should not have to be strained. if the paint industry has you convinced that new paint should be strained, they fooled you.


No sir, I believe you are missing the point. You complained about having "trash" in your can of Duration and didn't how this could ever of happened!! 

As I and others have explained "how" this can and does happen with SW, Behr, ICI, BM, any company for that matter. You are on a rant on how Behr "never" has to be strained because it is "fresh" and paint should never be strained unless it is old? Most painters strain their paint before using just as habit to avoid picking crap out of the finish film on the wall. Your rant has the same merit as someone who complains about hair from their "lint free" roller cover coming off on the wall. When someone posts about pre-wetting the cover and spinning it out before it goes on the frame, I am sure you would cry "no way, can't happen, I have never had hair from my HD covers come off" and find some HO website to substantiate your view. Who has the selective perception, you or everybody else?


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Northwest_painter said:


> he quoted you word for word!* using a 100 gallons in the past year puts you in small potato's braket to most of these people here.* so maybe you buy the cheapest you can find so you can have the highest profit margin? for being a small player. :whistling2:


No, MikeCalifornia DID NOT quote me at all. He used, "paraphrasing" in a convoluted way. He also made a wager and a promiss that was kind of silly. Maybe he had a beer or two while on keyboard. Dunno?

BTW - highlighted in bold. That is not exactly what I said. I see selective perception is contagious here? 

What I did say was, "I used 100 gallons of Behr last year"... Did I say I never used SW, BM or any other paint last year? No I did not - but that is what you perceived. :blink:


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Mur You need to chill! Your projecting your own irrational paranoid fears of self persecution and it shows in spades. You brought up the subject about brand x being better then brand Y. when in fact to set the record straight to have consumer reports test a product the manufacture pays them to test the product. Might have some bias there if you ask me. Box store paints are cheap end of argument. they are good for two things the weekend DYI'er and blow and go painters.


----------



## cjames (Apr 6, 2013)

I have found Duration to hold up great on exterior and many clients seem to like the sheen. These condo complexes painted 6 years ago still look great. 

However, I would use a different SW product for interior.


----------



## Cam3sc (Mar 25, 2013)

Muracoat....


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

MikeCalifornia said:


> No sir, I believe you are missing the point. You complained about having "trash" in your can of Duration and didn't how this could ever of happened!!
> 
> As I and others have explained "how" this can and does happen with SW, Behr, ICI, BM, any company for that matter. You are on a rant on how Behr "never" has to be strained because it is "fresh" and paint should never be strained unless it is old? Most painters strain their paint before using just as habit to avoid picking crap out of the finish film on the wall. Your rant has the same merit as someone who complains about hair from their "lint free" roller cover coming off on the wall. When someone posts about pre-wetting the cover and spinning it out before it goes on the frame, I am sure you would cry "no way, can't happen, I have never had hair from my HD covers come off" and find some HO website to substantiate your view. Who has the selective perception, you or everybody else?


So you chose to discredit the opinion and advice of author "*Steve Broujos LLC*" due to the domain name he chose @ www.learnhousepainting.com? That makes a lot of sense man. 
Author Steve Broujos is a house painting contractor with over 20 years of experience. He is also a decorative painter and house painting skills teacher._ (Before you discredit a web sites content, do research as to what credibility the Owner/Author has pertaining to the subject matter)._ Just food for thought? 

Steve also has books for sale: Surface Preparation for Interior House Painting By: Steven Broujos -- Keep straining that paint Mike and forget what "*Steve Broujos LLC*" has to say... He is either clueless and gives bad advice or maybe DIY/homeowners just paint with a different set of standards. I Dunno? :blink:

Mike, this is my last post to you regarding this topic. 

**END OF RANT**


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

MuraCoat said:


> So you chose to discredit the opinion and advice of author "*Steve Broujos LLC*" due to the domain name he chose @ www.learnhousepainting.com? That makes a lot of sense man.
> Author Steve Broujos is a house painting contractor with over 20 years of experience. He is also a decorative painter and house painting skills teacher._ (Before you discredit a web sites content, do research as to what credibility the Owner/Author has pertaining to the subject matter)._ Just food for thought?
> 
> Steve also has books for sale: Surface Preparation for Interior House Painting By: Steven Broujos -- Keep straining that paint Mike and forget what "*Steve Broujos LLC*" has to say... He is either clueless and gives bad advice or maybe DIY/homeowners just paint with a different set of standards. I Dunno? :blink:
> ...


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

I am thinking about creating a website howtostrainpaint.com LULZ

But on a serious note, a Yelp Power user and internets authority on fast food & paint coatings ( also author) informed me that strainers were actually created by Union Painters in NYC to increase billable hours on projects and then later adopted by merit shops then the industry as a whole, then Dupont invented panty hose which in turn began the real advances in strainer technology ( selective competitive improvements on low tech devices ) 

Equally as scandalous is the automotive coatings industry .. All the cup gun strainers you see in finish shops; one large conspiracy to keep prices high on those $200 plus quarts ... real pros know rattle cans in the hands of real tradesmen can deliver showroom quality finishes equal to the fancy finish shoppes.

Has anyone ever had to strain rattle can paint?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I would hope not, they are sealed?

Thanks Murcoat for the update five days after I posted. and you keep picking the boogers off your walls!! Keep it classy.


----------



## cjames (Apr 6, 2013)

We always have strainers on the job just in case. I have strained new paint, old paint, Benny Moore, SW, and Behr.


----------



## PhilNelsonLS (Apr 11, 2013)

I have used Duration as well and wont disagree that it is a good paint, but I have found that Benjamin Moore Regal Select is a much better paint for the price at around the mid $40's per gallon. It uses Gennex colorant which is a great colorant that gives great hide especially for deep-tone colors. I live in the Lees Summit Missouri area and get mine from Professional Paint and Coatings.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

PhilNelsonLS said:


> I have used Duration as well and wont disagree that it is a good paint, but I have found that Benjamin Moore Regal Select is a much better paint for the price at around the mid $40's per gallon. It uses Gennex colorant which is a great colorant that gives great hide especially for deep-tone colors. I live in the Lees Summit Missouri area and get mine from Professional Paint and Coatings.


 Right on Target!:whistling2:


----------

